# I heard from Round 2 today



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, Jamie sent me an email this morning. I inquired about the upcoming Star Trek kits and heres the scoop. The Enterprise B, Reliant, and Klingon Bird of Prey are supposed to be out by months end which is very nice to hear. I did inquire about the New Movie Enterprise model and Jaime said due to the sensitity of the subject he couldn't say anything right now but Round 2 will be making an official statement soon. Do you think this is good or bad news? I hope the kit hasn't been cancelled. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Ouch. I'm thinking that doesn't sound so good. I hope they keep the door open to releasing the kit at a later time. (In time for the next movie maybe?)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

My prediction.......

JJ Prise pushed back till the sequel.

A reason for this might be due to some changes in the CG model. Since a model hasn't come out yet, Paramount might not want an inaccurate product released at this time. 

Note: I have no official knowledge of any changes to the CG model. I'm just basing that on the fact that there were minor tweeks to the 1701-E CG model between films.

The other part of this prediction is that, if taken off the budget for this year, it would allow funds to be diverted to the much anticipated 350 TOS. E. Its always been said that the 350 would take up the whole years tooling budget.

So I'm being optimistic in taking this as good news. I'm willing to bet (and hoping) that we get the JJ Prise before the sequel, as the hype for the film builds.

I'm also hoping/predicting that the 350 will be released for Trek's 45th Anniversary in September. 

Thats at least what I see in the stars.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

No way a 1/350 Enterprise gets green lit, tooled, test fit, changes made, final approval, boxed, shipped across the Pacific, and on store shelves in 8 months! I have no inside knowledge, but that is the way I see it!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

8-9 months for a small kit with about 30-40 pieces to be created would be dang near impossible to get out let alone a large scale kit with about 200 pieces, so I have to agree with RSN. But it would be nice if they were able to get it done and I seriously doubt they will.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

My guess: The license ran out, and they were caught by surprise. But who knows?


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

RSN said:


> No way a 1/350 Enterprise gets green lit, tooled, test fit, changes made, final approval, boxed, shipped across the Pacific, and on store shelves in 8 months! I have no inside knowledge, but that is the way I see it!


Of course, we don't know how far along it is already, do we?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

back in the fall they had test shots on the blog of the jjprise, I think it was very far along. Just conjecture but I would bet on the loss of jj universe trek license.

As for the big TOS E, I hope I'm wrong but I think it's dead. Every quarter it slips the price just keeps getting higher. They have no reason not to announce it's green lit, but every reason to let us know if it is.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

My theory echoes what others here are already saying. Movie Enterprise pushed back to coincide with the Trek sequel (2012), and 350 TOS Enterprise green lit for this year (late this year). That way, everybody gets what they want. Perhaps not in the timeframe or order they want it, but I think this plan makes sense.

As for the theory that the Enterprise will be changing for the sequel, I'd say it's possible but not likely. There might very well be some minor tweaks to the CG model, but I doubt it'll be anything major. No, I stand behind my licensing theory. I figure that because of all trouble and delays they've had getting the movie Enterprise into production, Round 2's initial license is quickly running out. With the home video release a distant memory and a sequel looming on the horizon, they simply decided not to renew and wait patiently for the next opportunity. Again, I don't think they lost the license. I think they're letting it expire.

But that would be a good thing for you 350 fans, rights? It frees up some needed capital to do the big TOS Enterprise.

At least they've promised an official statement soon.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

RSN said:


> No way a 1/350 Enterprise gets green lit, tooled, test fit, changes made, final approval, boxed, shipped across the Pacific, and on store shelves in 8 months! I have no inside knowledge, but that is the way I see it!


I would imagine that much of the preliminary work on the kit has already been done since it's announcement in November, 2009. Since regular progress reports are not forthcoming from Round 2, and the kit's (pending) release in the fourth quarter (just in time for the 45th Anniversary) is looming, it would be a good guess that all of the digital tooling files are complete and the kit is well underway.

I think that the picture in the latest blog post is very telling, with the monkey (Jamie) observing the original _Enterprise_ emerging from the fireworks display celebrating the kit's 2011 release. It's an announcement to us about the 1/350 kit, without being an "official" announcement.

That's this old man's opinion, anyway. For whatever it's worth.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I bet its dead. They blew it again. First the Akira now the JJprise. This angers me.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I reread Jamies email and he said that Round 2 hoped to make an Official Statement about the New Enterprise model so at this time there is no official announcement. I don't know if it makes a difference. When Jamie said its a sensitive issue its obvious something important is happening with the model if your interested in getting one. I hope it doesn't get pushed back to June 2012 is a long ways off.


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

From what I heard, Round 2 were set to give the Trek enthusiast exactly the type of kit we all hunger for but Bad Dog weren't happy. I don't know if it's because it's not the product Bad Dog want them to sell or Bad Dog's nose has been put out of joint because some of the research process didn't go through them but relations have become 'strained' and Round 2 are just as miffed at the situation as we are, so dumping on them is both unfair and unhelpful. I'm sure when the dust settles, a carefully worded statement will be forthcoming.


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

Who is bad dog?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

who knows?.....maybe the new enterprise will go thru changes in the new film,or perhaps a new ship?.....could it be the TOS Enterprise ??????? hmmmm


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

RSN said:


> No way a 1/350 Enterprise gets green lit, tooled, test fit, changes made, final approval, boxed, shipped across the Pacific, and on store shelves in 8 months! I have no inside knowledge, but that is the way I see it!


August,November.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

cut 'em a friggin' break already!

No one knows JACK about what's going on there. You don't know what's in the pipeline, what's been shelved or what's being released this time next year.

"they're upsetting me by not delivering!"

whaa. Take you you've got and move on.

(edit: no Falcon, I wasn't referring to you.You just happen to have posted as I was writing this)


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I know.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Considering all the REAL problems in life to deal with, who really cares about any of this? It is just a case of "I know more than you do!”, me included! All so someone can be right and shout, "See, I told you so!" If they get all their ducks in a row and put out any new Trek kits, great. If I see one on a shelf and I think it looks good, maybe I will buy one! Until then you guys can play "tit for tat" 'til the cows come home. I have life to live and memories to make. Good luck with your windmills!


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

Maybe Round2 saw how many pre-orders were submitted for TOS350 compared to JJPrise? No one has asked how much of a difference there was.
Didnt see a poll anywhere. If JJprise is moved to 2012 with movie that would
make good business sense, but to leave us hanging with neither kit for 
+2 years is not.

gus


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I think he means Bad Robot, Abrams' production company.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Speculation, all of it.

I for one will reserve judgment. Strike that. Will reserve anticipation when we hear it from them.

When PhantomStranger decides he's good and ready to come and make a post establishing what's up and what's down or when I read it on their blog, then and only then will I get excited - one way or the other.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Its bad buisness, how about being certain a product is going to be available before advertising. That is not expecting too much is it? WTH?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RSN said:


> Considering all the REAL problems in life to deal with, who really cares about any of this? It is just a case of "I know more than you do!”, me included! All so someone can be right and shout, "See, I told you so!" If they get all their ducks in a row and put out any new Trek kits, great. If I see one on a shelf and I think it looks good, maybe I will buy one! Until then you guys can play "tit for tat" 'til the cows come home. I have life to live and memories to make. Good luck with your windmills!


Yeah, but you've been one of the biggest bashers.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Rattrap said:


> I think he means Bad Robot, Abrams' production company.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Heh. First thing I thought when I read "Bad Dog" was "Bad Wolf" (you nu-Dr. Who fans will know what I mean). Oh, and no offence to the poster who said "Bad Dog." Just made me smile (in a good way).


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Rattrap said:


> I think he means Bad Robot


That's what I was thinking. But if so, his comments still make no sense. Bad Robot has absolutely nothing to do with what kits Round 2 does or doesn't make. All Trek-licensed business Round 2 conducts is between them and Paramount. Bad Robot is not involved with Trek merchandising or licensing on any level.

Soooo, maybe "Bad Dog" is something else?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Magesblood said:


> cut 'em a friggin' break already!
> 
> No one knows JACK about what's going on there. You don't know what's in the pipeline, what's been shelved or what's being released this time next year.
> 
> ...


I agree with magesblood on this. I'll further add that R2 doesn't _owe_ us anything. If they choose to tell us stuff (blog or forum) that's their business. But if they make changes or retract what has been said, guess what, still their business, not ours. The only reason we know as much as we do is because of this thing called internet. I for one would be almost as happy if the companies didn't come here and announce future products that are months or years away. I remember going to the hobby shop hopping next years catolog (made from paper) was out so I could see what was coming. You know what MPC used to do? They had a black smudge over the newest announcement. The internet has made us all "we need/want to know it all right now".

I'm off my soapbox now. Carry on with bashing/speculation/thrashing/hoping/dreaming. I'm going to the hobby shop and look at catologs............................................................................


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> That's what I was thinking. But if so, his comments still make no sense. Bad Robot has absolutely nothing to do with what kits Round 2 does or doesn't make. All Trek-licensed business Round 2 conducts is between them and Paramount. Bad Robot is not involved with Trek merchandising or licensing on any level.
> 
> Soooo, maybe "Bad Dog" is something else?


Umm, no... 

Having some involvement with a variety of things from the
JJVerse what you just wrote is not entirely correct...

Paramount " owns " Trek.. Yup, that is true !

Bad Robot _CONTROLS_ all things from the JJVerve though!
_*THEY*_ have final approval on all things coming from 
JJ's little corner of the world!


So, to say they can't " tell " Round 2 anything on any matter
is completely false. Trust me, it's not as cut and dried as you think !


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

The 1/350 TOS kit has been in the works for years. I think they are a lot further along in the pre-production stages for that kit than most of us realize. They have just been holding back due to the cost of tooling and the market. It was my understanding that this kit has been in the planning stages since the Playing Mantis days and before the RC2 buyout. It's all just a matter of timing.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

While I can certainly appreciate the issues involved in bringing any kit to market...WOW. I am absolutely puzzled beyond belief that while other, lesser known subjects have been successfully tackled, that it seems so near impossible to create a nice, large scale kit of what is undoubtedly the most sought after and easily recognizable ship ever in science fiction. I'm no bean counter of course and I don't claim to know everything about the industry. Just speaking what I think is common sense. Anyway I'll keep my fingers crossed in the hopes that a 350th TOS 'E' does see the light of day at some point. Till then, plenty of other cool projects to keep me busy.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Yeah, but you've been one of the biggest bashers.


And a person can change his mind when he sees just how stupid all this speculation is over something so insignificant!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> I would imagine that much of the preliminary work on the kit has already been done since it's announcement in November, 2009. Since regular progress reports are not forthcoming from Round 2, and the kit's (pending) release in the fourth quarter (just in time for the 45th Anniversary) is looming, it would be a good guess that all of the digital tooling files are complete and the kit is well underway.
> 
> I think that the picture in the latest blog post is very telling, with the monkey (Jamie) observing the original _Enterprise_ emerging from the fireworks display celebrating the kit's 2011 release. It's an announcement to us about the 1/350 kit, without being an "official" announcement.
> 
> That's this old man's opinion, anyway. For whatever it's worth.


I think you've nailed it, Trek Ace. :thumbsup:

We'll see but I don't see them giving up on either model kit, especially the 1/350th TOS 1701. That's money they've already spent since apparently the licensing is a done deal. Once they're in that deep, it is really difficult to back out without losing a lot of $$ even if they're forced to make a Kazon torpedo or Romulan fighter kit.:freak:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

RSN said:


> And a person can change his mind when he sees just how stupid all this speculation is over something so insignificant!


:thumbsup: (not sarcastic)


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Magesblood said:


> :thumbsup: (not sarcastic)


Things get put in perspective when you wait 5 hours to hear the condition of a family member taken to the emergency room! (All turned out OK!)


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

"When you wish upon a star....."
Walt Disney


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

Brain fart on my part. It was late alright! I meant Bad Robot. It ain't going to happen without the co-operation of ALL parties.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

One must remember that to Bad Robot/Paramount the JJTrek franchaise is the future of the Star Trek franchaise. The 45 year old property could be seen as an albatross to them, but to the marketing people, it's their bread and butter. With 4 other 'Trek' series and close to a dozon movies, the hard core Trek fans still demand the original ship and crew above all else. This must frustrate the bejeezus out of the suits and all their licencing plans.

Companies that understand us, their client base, know what we've bought and have a darned good idea what we'd buy down the line. They know that the 1/350 TOS Enterprise can sell as well as the JJPrise if they do it right, even at the higher price point. Bottom line: This is the main force behind any decisions they make.

Any company might say "we made this just for the fans, a gift!" but that's bunk. Few companies can afford such a gesture no matter the good will it might generate. Good will doesn't pay the payroll, manufacturing, shipping, etc. 

As far as the JJPrise changing, I'd bet my last nickle on that happening! Models are out, CG changes are cheap. JJ knows about the fan's feelings about the Nacelles and has even said they're a bit bigger than he had planned himself, bet on those changing. Besides, changes means more and different product on the market, more money in merchandising (despite the huge failure of the Playmates line.)

Anyhow, if you're wondering what my point is, it's simply in response to the ONE important thing that I've read today:

-- I'm glad everything went well for your family member RSN!

Tib


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Wolvster said:


> Bad Robot _CONTROLS_ all things from the JJVerve though!
> _*THEY*_ have final approval on all things coming from JJ's little corner of the world!
> 
> So, to say they can't " tell " Round 2 anything on any matter is completely false. Trust me, it's not as cut and dried as you think !


Interesting. I would have thought that Paramount, being very protective of all things Trek, would have retained absolute control of merchandising and licensing. So, if I misspoke, I apologize. I'll defer to your experience in the matter.

However, I'm still skeptical about the idea that the nuEnterprise was cancelled because Bad Robot told Round 2 to stop working on it. Even if that's possible, it just doesn't seem like the most probable scenario. Unless, of course, they really are going to give the Enterprise a major make-over for the sequel. But I'm also not sold on that idea either.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Tiberious said:


> One must remember that to Bad Robot/Paramount the JJTrek franchaise is the future of the Star Trek franchaise. The 45 year old property could be seen as an albatross to them, but to the marketing people, it's their bread and butter. With 4 other 'Trek' series and close to a dozon movies, the hard core Trek fans still demand the original ship and crew above all else. This must frustrate the bejeezus out of the suits and all their licencing plans.
> 
> Companies that understand us, their client base, know what we've bought and have a darned good idea what we'd buy down the line. They know that the 1/350 TOS Enterprise can sell as well as the JJPrise if they do it right, even at the higher price point. Bottom line: This is the main force behind any decisions they make.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tib!!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What Trek Ace said about the image of the chimp on R2s blog page makes sense when you stop and think about it.
And R2 has also updated in the past few days their releases for 2011 regarding Trek kits, it now includes the glow in the dark TOS Constitution class Enterprise/Defiant with Tholian bew spinners.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RSN said:


> And a person can change his mind when he sees just how stupid all this speculation is over something so insignificant!


Fair enough.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RSN said:


> Things get put in perspective when you wait 5 hours to hear the condition of a family member taken to the emergency room! (All turned out OK!)


Sorry to hear about the ER visit. Glad all is ok.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Tiberious said:


> As far as the JJPrise changing, I'd bet my last nickle on that happening! Models are out, CG changes are cheap. JJ knows about the fan's feelings about the Nacelles and has even said they're a bit bigger than he had planned himself, bet on those changing. Besides, changes means more and different product on the market, more money in merchandising (despite the huge failure of the Playmates line.)


Not to change this into a 'how they should change the JJ prise thread, but my speculation is perhaps they'll tweek things that the average viewer wont notice.
Like perhaps the spacing between the nacelles. Something closer to the TOS/Refit spacing.

The tweeks made to the 1701-E were subtle like that.

Personally, the size of the nacelles didn't bother me as much as the spacing.
But just my opinion.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Not to change this into a 'how they should change the JJ prise thread, but my speculation is perhaps they'll tweek things that the average viewer wont notice.
> Like perhaps the spacing between the nacelles. Something closer to the TOS/Refit spacing.
> 
> The tweeks made to the 1701-E were subtle like that.
> ...


Following your sentiment about not changing the topic, I will say the engines did not bother me as much as the sharp under-cut of the secondary hull. If it had been fuller, I think that would have compensated for the bulkier engines. Over all, I liked the ship!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

The aft secondary hull and nacelle struts are my biggest gripes. But I don't hate the design. Just seems to sacrifice function for form too much. 

I doubt I'd buy a JJPrise kit, but I'd sell my unbuilt 1/350 refit to help buy a TOS 1/350 Enterprise in a heartbeat.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

My two main gripes with the design are the undercut on the secondary hull (agree, it's too exagerated) and the flat underside of the primary hull.

And the fact that the dorsal is set too far back.

My three main gripes with the design are ...


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

My major gripe with the design is the fact that this is suposed to be a TOS prequel film and the JJPrise looks out of date to that fact. It looks heavily influanced by the refit design as well as others from a time AFTER TOS and before STTMP! I realize that being for today's movie goer they couldn't make it look too primitive I still think the could have come up with something without a refit influance! This is the same gripe that I have with the NX design from Enterprise. That too should not have looked like a Next Generation design and more true to the Federation technology being portrayed in the time frame of the series/film.

I still bought the NX in 1/350 and 1/1000 and would buy the JJPrise because it's still Trek and belongs on my shelf for that reason. Even though I may not be in love with the JJPrise...I don't hate it either.

I still have a faint hope that the 1/350 TOS Enterprise will see the light of day at some point....


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm still coming to terms with the "A" so I may as well stay out of this one!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, A new update. Round 2 just added the Classic Original A.M.T. Klingon Battle Cruiser in the tin box set for July. It also has its Original A.M.T. Packaging Art. Expanded window decals and new dome base plus chrome parts. It will be molded in Light Green.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

..........well if it is a choice between the JJPRISE vs the TOS ENTERISE, I vote for the TOS ENTERPRISE !....especially in 1/350 scale!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I would just like to hear something from R2, If it really is canned, then fine, at least we know. If it isn't and there is a reason cause were getting a larger kit.............1/350, then I'm completely behind it. If they have lost the rights to nu trek, somebody will pick it up, looking at you Revell. 

I really hope the best for R2, and if all these snafu's have helped them figure out how to be a better business, then great, no problem. If they say that the will only do re-pops and decals, well thats fine too, a little disappointing, but its their business.

I'd be lying if I said I hadn't been critical of R2, but they are the makers of my favorite Sci-Fi show and nobody else is in the game. I love the old gray lady, but Trek does have the most diverse universe aside from star wars, and there are about a MILLION different ships they could make.

Best of luck R2, I'm hoping for you. I even bought a Bird of Prey, but I refuse to spend 65 to get a Galaxy Class re-issue.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

My only observation is that I really wish that they would be a little better at communicating when there is a delay or postponement of a release. It' great that they tease us with information regarding new kits, but when announcements disappear without any explanation, it really disappoints people. Perfect examples are the disappearance of the NuE and the AMT Bigfoot reissue. They have a website and a blog, a note explaining things like this would be great. Such an announcement may generate disappointment, but it would be better than the frustration and speculation among modelers that they don't know what they are doing or how to run a business.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Agreed, kenlee. You sum it up well.
It's their business. Of course they can run it the way they want. But, if something is cancelled just say it. Quietly removing the evidence from your website is a little troubling. 
On the other hand, it's only a model. I have quite a few waiting in the wings and ready to be built.


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

Have you guys considered that there's nothing definite to post yet? Do you want them to post that everything is cool and then disappoint you or post that it's cancelled while nothing has been decided? If I was them, I wouldn't rush any announcement because a few vocal Trek fanatics can't be patient. I understand the frustration but life can be like that. If you want an E that bad, make one.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

If there's nothing to post, why remove it from their site, this botch is entirely on them.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, last we heard it (big E) was not approved for production, and they would announce at wonderfest the decision.


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

Tiberious said:


> If there's nothing to post, why remove it from their site, this botch is entirely on them.


Is it? Nice accusation without the slightest knowledge of what's going on. Do you think Round 2 would invest as much as they have if they weren't confident things were proceeding swimmingly? Could it be that a different party has thrown a spanner in the works that has angered Round 2? Is the situation recoverable or do they write all the investment off? You can't make a statement about the future until the future can be confidently foretold. Meanwhile, keep throwing out the botch accusations.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Personally I would love to see the design tweaked some for the next film, but that is just because I think the design is unbalanced as it stands now. A revised engineering hull with a good looking engine room like they had drawn up but never used...
Francise rigths are expensive and R2 has always reminded us how expensive it is to produce a model kit- holding off for the second film makes good business sense since having it ready for the shelves when people leave the theater is a great sales tie in.
We will not be sure of anything until Round 2 decides to tell us about the issue. Even then I will not assume anything since they change their mind a lot regarding products-


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I just finished looking over my Romulan Bird of Prey and it is truly nice to have it again. Round 2 is thoroughly thoughtful to people like me who want to have these kits as they were and they have done it. The Romulan ship actually captures the feel of the original model that I had back in the 1970s. Round 2 is really trying and if they have problems with licensing and delays getting models out bottom line is they are trying. If it wasn't for them we would have never had these classic Star Trek kits from A.M.T. again. And I can tell you it was really bleek there for a while to think we would ever see these kits like Spock in his Original Guise or the Romulan Ship or K-7 you would never think these kits would have ever seen the light of day again. Hey how about the Interplanetary U.F.O. that a classic that was a virtual impossiblity of being produced again. With the way how the economy is and modeling not being as popular as it once once. Give them a break. They are taking a financial gamble in bringing these things back out in hopes that they will sell. We would have never seen these kits again and thats a big thing to consider. Round 2 is really trying and I am greatful. And delays well they are a small and a new company but improving, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

This statement was posted earlier....



> Since a model hasn't come out yet, Paramount might not want an inaccurate product released at this time.


I find interesting that since when did they care how accurate a model is? If that was the case... there would be no need for aftermarket parts to bring the kit closer to what we have seen.

Not a big deal... but I doubt Paramount cares given their past (lets take the shuttlecraft for instance ).


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, Guy,

You are 100% correct. I'm very glad they are getting out the kits they are and I want them to continue. Can't wait for the Batmobile. What's annoying to me and others, I think, is they announce something is coming out and then it's not. If nothing else it's disappointing. The solution is simple: don't announce something until it's pretty far along. Round 2 is not unique in this, and I don't totally understand it as a business practice. If they want to gauge interest in a subject, there are better ways to do it. I understand in the grand scheme of things this is pretty minor, I know that. But I think most of us want the hobby and Round 2 to continue; repeatedly disappointing customers is not a good thing. I'll add that all this emotion about Round 2 is a good thing: if we all just shrugged our shoulders and said "meh", then they should worry.

-Dean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's the age of internet communications, where we expect updates every time we log on, and if we don't get them we start wondering what's going on, and we communicate our doubts to others instantly, and those others spread the word instantly, and within a day the whole modeling community thinks something that was going to happen isn't, or something that isn't going to happen is. It's a side effect of the age of instant communication.

I remember getting a Dragon Models catalog in the early 90s that announced a bunch of airplane models that I was really excited about. They didn't show up in stores, they didn't show up in the next year's catalog. I just guessed they were canceled and said "Oh well." Then _many _years later, some of them came out under the Monogram Pro Modeler label, and some of them came out under the DML label. Some of them never came out.

Waddayagonnado.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't believe instant communication is the problem here so much as publicly discussing projects too early. If they had waited, there wouldn't be any disappointment about the Akira, the nu-Enterprise or the 1/350 TOS/E. Instead, they did choose to talk about those as if they were planned releases not thought exercises. Maybe it is common in the hobby to announce and quietly cancel, but the three projects I mentioned seemed to have been discussed in a way that suggested they were farther along than they were. Again, it's probably in everyone's best interest if they kept it to themselves until they really have something.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I still think that they should make no announcements until the kits are available for sale.

"What? Me worry?" -Alfred E. Newman


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> I still think that they should make no announcements until the kits are available for sale.
> 
> "What? Me worry?" -Alfred E. Newman


In a perfect world that would work. But we have to depend on getting distributor orders ahead of the shipments. And they depend on the retailers for orders. I hate to say a good amount of distributors keep a minimal amount depending on retailer demand. If no one knows it's coming until it's for sale, the manufacturers would have no ordering basis. Everyone is keeping things close on inventory the way the current economy is. We can't fill a warehouse on hopes it will sell. It's a tough market at times!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Moebius said:


> In a perfect world that would work. But we have to depend on getting distributor orders ahead of the shipments. And they depend on the retailers for orders. I hate to say a good amount of distributors keep a minimal amount depending on retailer demand. If no one knows it's coming until it's for sale, the manufacturers would have no ordering basis. Everyone is keeping things close on inventory the way the current economy is. We can't fill a warehouse on hopes it will sell. It's a tough market at times!


Fair enough. I really don't know how you guys gauge interest - for any given subject you'd have a a vocal group saying they'd buy one and then only a fraction actually would. And then there's the silent majority that gives no indication at all. From a customer stand point, though, I'd rather companies be clearer when a project is just being kicked around if they choose to go public. I think you do a great job of announcing things at an appropriate time, Frank. I can't recall a project of yours where it wasn't pretty clear where it stood.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Again one must put things into perspective. I believe Round 2 has released more of their announced kits than not. I can't think of a business that hasn't delayed or canceled a product with little or no notification to the consumer.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

DX-SFX said:


> Is it? Nice accusation without the slightest knowledge of what's going on. Do you think Round 2 would invest as much as they have if they weren't confident things were proceeding swimmingly? Could it be that a different party has thrown a spanner in the works that has angered Round 2? Is the situation recoverable or do they write all the investment off? You can't make a statement about the future until the future can be confidently foretold. Meanwhile, keep throwing out the botch accusations.


I didn't make any accusations, I stated a fact, if you choose to read more into my post, that's YOUR hangup.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Guys, guys...There is a perfectly simple way to solve all of this. R2 needs to make a 1/350th JJPrise! There! So simple it evaded the best minds. Please feel free to not use my name on the package....

Larry


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

"Urrrp...I think I'm going to be sick!"


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey, It would be big!


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

LGFugate said:


> Guys, guys...There is a perfectly simple way to solve all of this. R2 needs to make a 1/350th JJPrise! There! So simple it evaded the best minds. Please feel free to not use my name on the package....
> 
> Larry


Does this make you a uniter and not a divider 

good thing I was not drinking milk when I read what you wrote


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

How big would a 1/350 scale jjprise be?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

64 inches


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

It seems the discussion in some other threads explain the rumored cancelations. It seems Round 2 has canceled a few kits for lack of pre-orders. That is to say the cancelations in question stemed from lack of pre-orders placed by the distributors not folks like you or I . Were talking the 'Big Dogs' like Megahobby, Stevens International, Tower Hobby, Squadron, etc. without the large bulk orders by the distributors in the thousands of units I can understand from a business standpoint why they've made the decisions they have. Mystery solved.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

A JJPrise in a scale of 1/350? Are you nuts????? If one believes the size they gave to this latest incarnation of the starship then a 350 scale model would be what 6-7 feet long?? Where would you put it?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

umm, I don't know about anyone else, but I have a garage. Its just an oversized car display case right?

I don't believe the size listed in the movie....AND I am a huge fan of the new movie.

I don't want to start a movie bashing thread, so thats all I'm going to say......

I would love a 3 foot JJprise, but I know realistically that it will never happen.

And the Kelvin turbo lift, anyone notice that in TNG they would get onto a lift on the bridge and get off in engineering, or deck C, or next to the holodeck. Maybe there was another turbolift on the Kelvin blocking an exit and his was diverted thus making it come down.....

Anyway, I have been very critical of R2 of late, but I haven't said that much cause I can see it from many viewpoints. I think its been canceled, I think Bigfoot was too. The decals will come out, and I don't think a TOS 1/350 is coming either. My opinion is that R2 will produce the decals and a few repops but then it will just go quiet, like right now and Trek will be picked up by someone else in the next year.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

JT, you already have a starting point for a 3 foot JJ E which would be the POL 350 refit saucer and the secondary hull!! As for the other materials if and when PL releases tos 350 you can use the warp engines from it! And some inginuity.


----------



## Jiver (Jul 18, 2009)

These guys still believe it's coming
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...c-1701-standard-model-kit-1-350-scale-p-16218


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Jiver said:


> These guys still believe it's coming
> http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...c-1701-standard-model-kit-1-350-scale-p-16218


Yeah, I see they even have a release date of October 04, 2011 for the TOS/E standard version and July 01, 2011 for the "Premier Edition".


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I sincerely believe that the 1/350 scale original _Enterprise_ kit(s) will be released this year, and will be announced by the time Wonderfest takes place.

I am also greatly looking forward to the Revell Germany 1/600 scale kits. I would have preferred 1/700, because it is a common scale for 'waterline' ship kits. But, any new kit of the old girl will be an extremely welcome addition.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Over at the collectormodel blog I asked Jamie if the Big E was in production, his response was:

"Nope, nothing further to say on the 1:350 E. We’ll let everyone know one way or another at this year’s Wonderfest."

Given the problems/delays they have had with the old re-pops I have a hard time believing that we will see a kit with new tooling this year, but who knows.One thing that baffles me is the stance R2 has taken on the kit. If it is already well along the way to production what do they have to lose by telling us? 

He also said that the Strange Change kits are still in the works, but they had to use overseas production and that will push them back to probably early next year. Lastly he said the Leif is on track for this summer.

Mark


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

mach7 said:


> "Nope, nothing further to say on the 1:350 E. We’ll let everyone know one way or another at this year’s Wonderfest."
> 
> If it is already well along the way to production what do they have to lose by telling us?
> 
> Mark


They have probably decided to keep quiet about _any _future releases due to the _almost_ overwhelming bad publicity they have been getting on all the forums. They probably wont say anything in advance until a project has been given the last green light before production begins.


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

I thought I read that Round 2 was going to release a statement “soon” on the matter. If so, it’s beginning to look like my definition and Round 2’s definition of soon differs a bit.

I hold no ill will towards Round 2. In fact, I am thrilled they have brought us so many re-popped Trek kits, in addition to the new stuff like the 1:1000 Refit. I really don’t care too much about the JJprise, though I would likely pick one up if they ever release it. And of course, like so many others, I would definitely purchase a 1:350 Original Enterprise! (...indeed, I already own two of the 1:350 Refits.)

All of this said, I am somewhat perplexed as to R2’s behavior of late in regards to withholding information. I understand that a business (especially in today’s economy) needs to make decisions to keep themselves afloat. I also understand that licensing agreements come and go, or even expire. But I think Round 2 would do well in this case to keep its customers informed. 

Quite frankly, I would simply like to have some idea as to what’s going on over there. I think if/when products and timetables are dropped or modified, that simultaneously issuing a statement would go a long way to improve their customer relations. I imagine most of us would be fairly understanding. 

But that said, I really do NOT understand the logic (or lack thereof) of R2’s decisions in the PR department these past couple of weeks. I don’t see how keeping us in the dark, thereby allowing rampant speculation on the Net to continue, will reduce the “sensitivity” of the issue in any way, shape, or form. If anything, I figure it only stirs the pot more.

Looking forward, if Round 2 wants to withhold info on upcoming releases until they are ready for production, then that’s certainly their prerogative, and in the end, I really have no problem with it. I’ll just decide which models I’m going to buy if/when the product info if released.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Commander Dan said:


> Looking forward, if Round 2 wants to withhold info on upcoming releases until they are ready for production, then that’s certainly their prerogative, and in the end, I really have no problem with it. I’ll just decide which models I’m going to buy if/when the product info if released.


I think you answered your own question. Round 2 keeping Hobby Talk members "informed" really isn't going to make a hill of beans how well their released products sell.

Yeah it would be nice if they said something from time to time. Then again are we not "spoiled" because "The Original Polar Lights" and "Moebius" have been so forthcoming when they are under no obligation to do so?


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Those are GREAT politically correct views and would be true ***IF*** R2 had'nt already announced (With great fanfare) a definitive green light (from the guys upstairs) for the kit, as well as a "well under way statement" - twice in the last 2 to 3 years. Lets just call a spade a spade. As far as I'm concerned all R2 did by making the announcement was cause several garage kitters to scrap almost complete 1/350 kits that were going to be for sale. People say that R2 owes us nothing and that is true, however they are a business that wants our money. If they want people to give them money then they must produce what people want to buy. By making an announcement they hyped potential customers to plan for it's availability. This encourages people to start to save their money for it. They let us know, not because they are so nice and wonderful, but because they wanted to drive anticipation which would then drive up potential sales (a completely selfish reason). So yeah - if they want MY and other peoples money, then they have to produce what I and others want to buy. In that respect they do owe us. It's not a legal contract or anything like it, but it is a spoken customer/merchant agreement. Not the end of the world - it's just a model - but people need to quit giving the benefit of the doubt to businesess that continually don't know how to run a business. IT'S JUST SLOPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Jiver said:


> These guys still believe it's coming
> http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...c-1701-standard-model-kit-1-350-scale-p-16218


More like they don't realize it is in limbo, and its future is uncertan.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mach7 said:


> Over at the collectormodel blog I asked Jamie if the Big E was in production, his response was:
> 
> "Nope, nothing further to say on the 1:350 E. We’ll let everyone know one way or another at this year’s Wonderfest."
> 
> ...




It's great to hear the Strange Change kits are still in the works.....but next year? We have to wait til 2012 for them?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

actias said:


> Those are GREAT politically correct views and would be true ***IF*** R2 had'nt already announced (With great fanfare) a definitive green light (from the guys upstairs) for the kit, as well as a "well under way statement" - twice in the last 2 to 3 years. Lets just call a spade a spade. As far as I'm concerned all R2 did by making the announcement was cause several garage kitters to scrap almost complete 1/350 kits that were going to be for sale. People say that R2 owes us nothing and that is true, however they are a business that wants our money. If they want people to give them money then they must produce what people want to buy. By making an announcement they hyped potential customers to plan for it's availability. This encourages people to start to save their money for it. They let us know, not because they are so nice and wonderful, but because they wanted to drive anticipation which would then drive up potential sales (a completely selfish reason). So yeah - if they want MY and other peoples money, then they have to produce what I and others want to buy. In that respect they do owe us. It's not a legal contract or anything like it, but it is a spoken customer/merchant agreement. Not the end of the world - it's just a model - but people need to quit giving the benefit of the doubt to businesess that continually don't know how to run a business. IT'S JUST SLOPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 In my dealings with Round 2 they have always been polite(Jamie) He also said they try very hard and well I believe him. Look they are a small company and I'm sure they are doing there best. I've said it before we would have nothing if at all if Round 2 hadn't come along so always consider that. And at least they care about what the modeler want. They are producing kits and its better to have what we have available now than nothing at all.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yup, jamie said late this year (2011) or early next year.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

1/350 Decals are gone.


----------

